# Mentor: American bald eagles at Mentor Marsh



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

MENTOR -- No one connected with Mentor Marsh can remember a bald eagle nest on the property, a property*best known to many for its grass fires in the heat of summer.*









More...


----------

